# Phrag. Nicole Tower



## SlipperFan (Mar 2, 2014)

(longifolium ‘Black as Night’ x dalessandroi)
Not perfect, but not bad for a first bloom seedling.


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 3, 2014)

very nice,as you said first time bloom,once it grows its next growth and floweres we will see the try form and size


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 3, 2014)

I have the same exact cross (same long. parents); for comparison (besides my poor photography): 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33073


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 3, 2014)

It is a very nice one!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2014)

Did you get this in spike/bud, or as a seedling. 


Linus_Cello said:


> I have the same exact cross


Everyone has this cross, the only others have been from EYOF, I believe.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 3, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Did you get this in spike/bud, or as a seedling.
> 
> Everyone has this cross, the only others have been from EYOF, I believe.




Yes and it would be great to find some from EYOF here!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2014)

You are lucky. In the USA there are very few.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 3, 2014)

NYEric said:


> You are lucky. In the USA there are very few.



I don't think Nicholle Tower 4 N are easy to find in Canada too.oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Did you get this in spike/bud, or as a seedling.
> 
> Everyone has this cross, the only others have been from EYOF, I believe.



I got it in spike, but the spike stalled for over a month before it decided to grow.
It came from Alex Challis, who gets them from the same source as limuhead.


----------



## limuhead (Mar 4, 2014)

I am getting 2 boxes next week. Should I see if I can get a few thrown in for my slippertalk friends if there any left?


----------



## Justin (Mar 4, 2014)

I really like these
this one will be awesome on a big plant with branching spikes


----------

